# Country living weekly vlog



## mhrfm (Mar 21, 2020)

After a festive end to 2022, we have decided to start 2023 with a country living weekly vlog on our YouTube channel where you can see our local wildlife and see what it’s like living in the beautiful British countryside. We’re not full blown homesteaders yet, but we’re working towards it.


----------

